# Cabela's supermag 1600 waders??



## caver101 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a pair of LaCross brush tuff extreme 1200 that has lasted about 3 seasons. Seam tore apart in two places in the crotch in early season this year. I have it patched...but I know its just a matter of time before they leak again. Need to find a new pair of waders.

The Cabela's SuperMag 1600 waders look to be a good value for the money. Anybody owned a pair of them? Feedback? How true do the sizes run?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...searchForm&search=waiders&x=0&y=0&Ntt=waiders

Any other suggestions?


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 16, 2010)

I purchased the SuperMags before last season and they are great!  Only have 1 season in them, but I see no reason that they won't last for many to come.  Very well built and designed.  I think the 4.7 out of 5 rating from 310 reviews says it all.....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 16, 2010)

I have Cabela Armour flex 1600, 7 plus yrs. They Still are ticking.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mines going through there 5th season this year and still kickin


----------



## gsp754 (Nov 16, 2010)

i would have never bought cabelas waders, but i was given some as a gift and they ended up being the best waders i have ever had. i put those waders through you know what and they lasted 4 or 5 seasons. i finally wore them out last year and im either getting me a pair of the drake waders or im going back with cabelas. i imagine i will get the cabelas


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 16, 2010)

7 years usage 250.00 = 17.50 a yr. Not to bad and still are at work.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## caver101 (Nov 17, 2010)

How true of a fit are they? 

My LaCross have decent fitting boots at size 10....but tight everywhere else and I am not a big guy. 36" waist. 

Should I order the 11?


----------



## brittonl (Nov 17, 2010)

caver101 said:


> How true of a fit are they?
> 
> My LaCross have decent fitting boots at size 10....but tight everywhere else and I am not a big guy. 36" waist.
> 
> Should I order the 11?



Ordered my 2nd pair of these waders over the summer, no complaints. 1st pair finally started leaking in some parts of the seams and were about 5-6 years old. Believe Im about same size as you per comments and I order size 10 regular and Im good to go.

190lbs
5'11"
size 34 waist = size 10 for me

Good luck, believe you will be happy. One note: these waders can and do cause you to sweat due to 1600gr and being in the south. I wear a base layer of UA, and then a pair of Cabelas fleece jean cut wader pants. You do not want to wear regular cotton pants with these waders ... if you tend to do this.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 17, 2010)

My 1600 cabelas waders I wear bluejeans under them. But is it is below 30 degrees and the high is under 40. I wear fleece base layer as long as I not going to walk much, If you got along way to walk in carry your 1600 waders in. If you are in water you will be find if the water is not 70 degrees are higher,
Good luck
larry


----------



## caver101 (Nov 18, 2010)

I appreciate the info. I will get a pair on the way today.

I am 5'10" about 195lbs.

I wear patagonia base layers and marmot fleece pants if its really cold. No cotton for me!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2010)

Carver I just got a pair of them this year and so far I'm well impressed with them. I find them pretty heavy when I put them on the pack frame to hike into ponds but just way to warm to wear in while walking but the warmth makes up for the weight. They are well reinforced in the knees and the part I like the best is they also reinforced the butt   A lot of the ponds I hunt have a lot of basalt rock and over the years I wear out the butt before anything else from the abrasion of the basalt. 

I think right now they are sale for 199 plus I believe you can get free shipping for orders over 99 but not sure. 

I think you'll like them


----------



## 67chevyjr (Nov 18, 2010)

Go with drake 
https://drakewaterfowl.com/drake/products/waders-a-boots


----------



## bteate (Nov 27, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of Cabelas 1600s last night, they're on sale for $179 free shipping!


----------



## caver101 (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad I waited to order them. Just ordered at $179 and free shipping as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## caver101 (Nov 29, 2010)

FYI: All they have is MAX4, out of duck blind camo.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone using the 1200 Ti?


----------

